# HOW MUCH ARE YOU ACTUALLY EARNING,



## aiden pollock (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi guys

Just enquiring and I know it has probably been asked a lot just hard to find.

How long have you been driving for Uber ? 

How much have you made for this current week ?

How many hours involved in these earnings ? 

Approx how many km travelled ? 

I look forward to hearing back


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Just because one driver makes “x” amount doesn’t mean you will also make this figure. Uber driving is like Taxi driving in the fact that you can be really bad at it and make poor money...


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

How long is a piece of string ???

As more drivers come onto the Uber platform the "slice of the pie" gets smaller.


Some drivers work 12 hours a day seven days a week, some work when it suits them - maybe 10 hours a week
Some drivers wont drive more than 10 mins and/or 10 kms to pick a fare. Other drivers will drive 20 min, or 20 km, for what turns out to be a minimum fare in a black hole area where there are no more fares.

Some drivers pay all their tax and GST obligations, other drivers have no idea what these are

Some drivers only drive nights, some drivers only drive days
Some drivers wont drive into perceived "BOGAN" areas, other drivers live there
Some drivers only drive in the city, some drivers only drive in the suburbs
Some drivers drive Petrol guzzling SUVS, some drivers drive more economical vehicles
Some drivers love the airports, other drivers flee the airport
Some drivers keep detailed records and can tell you how much per km, or per hr, they make. Other drivers say "ask my accountant"
Some drivers have to make a set amount each week, they will work around the clock to achieve their goal. Other driver only need to make enough to cover their beer money
Most drivers do not take into account the accelerated depreciation on their vehicle.
+ 90% of drivers attempting full time quit with the first year
Some drivers get bad ratings for unknown reasons and get deactivated.
Some drivers get piss*ed off dealing with the Uber Admin's responses, or lack of, and quit


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.


aiden pollock said:


> Just enquiring and I know it has probably been asked a lot just hard to find.
> How much have you made for this current week ?


Sydney forum ===>
*Most anyone has made in a week? (Post November 2017 )*

.


----------

